# single and not telling the child



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi
Is there anyone out there whom like me has decided not to tell? Specifically the ds part?


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

Have you considered all your options before coming to the final decision of not telling. I say this because what if your child starts asking and how it might affect your relationship with the child. I was considering not to at first until I researched. Have a look at DCNetwork and other sites even youtube and news articles. 

If you know your decision is final there is a locked group on here about the topic.


----------

